# Reactor sizing.



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Where's your engineering support? Make those lazy ****s useful for a change!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Biscuits said:


> Where's your engineering support? Make those lazy ****s useful for a change!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We don't have an electrical engineer.

I am trying to bring some work back to us from the test lab guys. If I can give them what they want without asking much from them they will hopefully have us build more of their test equipment. The test fixtures they wire look like ass.

They are taking a tractor out of their budget for next year so they asked me to wire up an electric motor to replace a tractors pto. They just wanted 150 amps on the side of the building and decided they couldn't make this thing happen so $10k later I am just starting to get parts to make something that doesn't resemble a pile of scrap. And that is just on the electrical.

And don't ever give work away. Grab on to anything you can otherwise they will contract it out.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you better IM Jraef, sounds like a question right down his alley.



sounds like a fun project, too. I wonder what the torque curve is for that electric motor compared to a diesel tractor in ? gear. they must have gotten into the ballpark somehow ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jhellwig said:


> We don't have an electrical engineer.
> 
> I am trying to bring some work back to us from the test lab guys. If I can give them what they want without asking much from them they will hopefully have us build more of their test equipment. The test fixtures they wire look like ass.
> 
> ...




I agree 100%. We fight for everything we do, it gets old


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

wildleg said:


> I think you better IM Jraef, sounds like a question right down his alley.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a fun project, too. I wonder what the torque curve is for that electric motor compared to a diesel tractor in ? gear. they must have gotten into the ballpark somehow ?


Electric is way better hands down. You have much greater torque at a lower rpm.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This might help.

http://ecmweb.com/design/line-reactors-and-vfds


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Check these guys out. Best in the business.
But if all you need is size, all you need are amps and voltage to order one. Call these guys below or talk to one of their reps. 

http://www.transcoil.com/display/router.aspx


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Rule of thumb is that you need a line side reactor when the supply power source has a kVA of more than ten times the drive input kVA.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! That gets me going in the right direction. I found where yaskawa specs load side reactors for each drive. The only thing I haven't figure out if I need 5% or 3% impedance.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Rule of thumb is that you need a line side reactor when the supply power source has a kVA of more than ten times the drive input kVA.


Good rule to follow.

A Line Reactor protects the drive from things on the line side, a Load Reactor protects the motor from the drive. But a Line Reactor is always what I call "cheap insurance". They are different only in the sizing; the Input Amps will be lower than the Output Amps, so the Load Reactor is slightly larger than the Line Reactor for the same HP size. So unless you have a situation where there is a long distance between the drive and motor or the possibility of the circuit between them being damaged, I would not bother with a reactor on the load side, I would use that on the line side.


----------



## Mike_kilroy (Sep 2, 2016)

Jhellwig said:


> I have no idea where to start with this. I have never had to do it. Are there any good things to read to help me begin to know what I am needing to size?
> 
> I am wiring up a skid with a motor run by a Vfd. I have a reactor that was on the motor and vfd to begin with but don't know if I need a line reactor since this is going to be run off a 50 ft chunk of flexible cord.
> 
> The motor is a 125hp 1200rpm with a yaskawa F7 drive in case anyone is woundering. I dunno what size reactor it has now.


Where to start:

1 list motor amps from nameplate
2 list VFD HP and amps rating
3 list ALL info on reactor nameplate.

Then we can say yae to using them for this.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom the lecrician (Sep 23, 2016)

Guys, what do you men by a reactor?


----------



## Tom the lecrician (Sep 23, 2016)

Mean


----------



## Tom the lecrician (Sep 23, 2016)

Can anybody even see my messages, nobody in any forum will answer me


----------



## Tom the lecrician (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh, thanks. I work with vids all the time, never heard of them.hmm


----------



## Tom the lecrician (Sep 23, 2016)

Maybe just not that size. We use soft starters for out big motorz


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom the lecrician said:


> Can anybody even see my messages, nobody in any forum will answer me


You are seen, try posting in a thread that is currently in a conversation, this one looks like you are talking to yourself my man! You started commenting on here 15 days after the last post.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I think you better IM Jraef, sounds like a question right down his alley.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a fun project, too. I wonder what the torque curve is for that electric motor compared to a diesel tractor in ? gear. they must have gotten into the ballpark somehow ?


the toqure level is higher on electric motor compared to diesel tractor pto .,

but when you are running near full speed at near rated rpm it pretty much even out on that. 

but there is a big advange of useing electric motor they can take some hard jolts compared to some of the tractors if they have substandard pto gearing or if pto gearing go out on tractor it become useless until ya take the tractor apart to replace broken gears.

Just trust me on this one I been thru this twice with my tractor before. so I know how it goes .,

Now Jhellwig .,, go with line reactors as couple guys posted that is best link to use for proper line reactors. 

but for load side if you going make a pin and sleeve you may want to make some kind of interlock on that so that way someone can not burn up the drive unit when they try to unplug it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> the toqure level is higher on electric motor compared to diesel tractor pto .,
> 
> but when you are running near full speed at near rated rpm it pretty much even out on that.
> 
> ...


Hey Marc, Wrong thread. This is line reactor sizing not using motor in place of tractor engine. :thumbsup:


----------

